# .:What kind of movies suits you best?:.



## .:Reisaki.Kaoru:. (Mar 10, 2008)

The question is in the title. 


I would say mind is probably romantic with light comedy.


----------



## Saiky (Mar 10, 2008)

Comedy but i like horror too


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 10, 2008)

Horror all the way. But comedy to.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 10, 2008)

Grandmaster Sing's movies.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2008)

probably drama and romantic >_>


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Mar 10, 2008)

Tough choice, because I tend to like most most movies, as long as they are interesting and well-made. Well, I'm not that much into horror, but a good comedy, a drama, or maybe even action, can be nice to watch . . .


----------



## Sagara (Mar 10, 2008)

C Rate junk porn


----------



## Snickers (Mar 10, 2008)

Frat Pack movies (Comedy).

Teen comedies, romantic comedies, and adventure fantasy movies.


From time to time I also like action/thriller/drama stuff. But mostly my movies are partial comedy at the least (action/comedy, romantic/comedy, adventure/comedy, comedy)

I like laughing.


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Mar 10, 2008)

Gore and horror


----------



## Auraka (Mar 10, 2008)

Comedy, romance and horror ^^


----------



## E (Mar 10, 2008)

anything with extreme violence, naked wyte wimmenz, gangsters shooting it out, innappropiate adult humor, and shocking twists


----------



## Ornina (Mar 10, 2008)

Romance, and drama.


----------



## Kumanri (Mar 10, 2008)

I like blockbuster films, honestly speaking. E.g. LoTR, Spidermen, 300, Transformers etc... I appreciate international films, historical based plots, and some bit of war films too.

Simply do not like: horror, psycho thriller, gore, sappy romance, NC16 no-brains comedies and so on.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 10, 2008)

Action and comedy.


----------



## Nero (Mar 10, 2008)

Horror, and Warmovies


----------



## Slayz (Mar 10, 2008)

The ones that I don't have to pay in order to watch


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 10, 2008)

*Comedy is good 

But, I do not like watching movies 

Only anime or live-action movies that are from things I have watched before. Oh and paradies are cool too *


----------



## Slumbering Aces (Mar 10, 2008)

Thrillers.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 10, 2008)

Horror, war, and German language


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 10, 2008)

Horror, comedy.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 10, 2008)

I like horror, thrillers, comedy, lots of stuff.


----------



## Ooter (Mar 10, 2008)

I watch anything my sister watches, wich ranges from horror romantic action anything, i have alot of taste for many movies, i hate cowboy ones tough argh.


----------



## igneus somes (Mar 10, 2008)

my set speaks a thousand words of my films..
OOTER!!


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 10, 2008)

Romance and drama. 8]


----------



## Saiky (Mar 10, 2008)

cant forget about sci-fi


----------



## Ari (Mar 10, 2008)

Movies with lots of blood.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 10, 2008)

I like all sorts of movies but I watch romantic movies and romantic comedies the least.


----------



## Safiir (Mar 10, 2008)

Well.... I think movies like Star wars


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 10, 2008)

Suspense/thrillers. i love em


----------



## Back-side Attack (Mar 10, 2008)

comedy ftw


----------



## Empress (Mar 10, 2008)

horror and comedy.


----------



## Spazzy (Mar 10, 2008)

Horror and then romance.


----------



## Dark fox (Mar 10, 2008)

Action, horror is just boring


----------



## DigitalYogurt (Mar 10, 2008)

Comedy and Action


----------



## Horrid Crow (Mar 10, 2008)

Action/adventure.
But I'm open for almost any genre, I'm a movie freak.


----------



## Mystique inactive (Mar 10, 2008)

Comedy, drama, action, horror, everything


----------



## escamoh (Mar 10, 2008)

fantasy/adventure/sci-fi/action <- i prefer that type

also comedies 

horror genre is so lame now imo


----------



## Bonten (Mar 10, 2008)

Comedy, horror and generally thought-provoking movies.


----------



## Quagles (Mar 10, 2008)

None specific really, I only watch whatever pops up on tv. I watch maybe 5-10 Dvd's a year max, and I haven't gone to the cinema for approx 5years. But I guess I like watching..comedies. horror's give me nightmares so thatæs a no.


----------



## Last of the Saiyans (Mar 10, 2008)

Comedy and love stories with the words taken out


----------



## ? (Mar 10, 2008)

Usually the action filled, gory kind.


----------



## Hell Fire (Mar 10, 2008)

300

that is all


----------



## Creator (Mar 10, 2008)

Comedy. Hate horror.


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 10, 2008)

Thrillers, romances, click flicks, comedies, dramas, live-actions, anime.


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 10, 2008)

A lot actually. But mostly, action-adventure stuff as well as drama/thriller. Horror is all right it's just really hard to find any decent horror movies that actually scared me, minus gore. Excorcism of Emily Rose is probably the most recent film to have me freaked out. Horror is a hard genre to make well. Course, any genre is.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Mar 10, 2008)

I like horror and *good* comedy.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm a sucker for the romantics. Also action/adventure, dramas, and inspirational movies are in my range of prefrences.


----------



## chocy (Mar 10, 2008)

I like Historical films, romance comedies and those inspirational films. I don't really like horror movies.


----------



## Juice (Mar 10, 2008)

Gore!


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 11, 2008)

Something like Fight Club. Good mix of violence, comedy, and a great story.
I also like horrors and thrillers.


----------



## Suzie (Mar 11, 2008)

Blood, guts, and lots of screaming. aka Horror.


----------



## _allismine_ (Mar 11, 2008)

Psychological thrillers, crime dramas, and splatter films. 

The old-time crime and gangster movies are the best, though.


----------



## Denji (Mar 11, 2008)

action/comedy

In that order.


----------



## yukito (Mar 11, 2008)

Anything, really. Comedy, action, drama, romance, whatever.

But not cheesy romance.


----------



## stardust (Mar 11, 2008)

_I'm a musical person. About half of my DVDs' are musicals.
I also like typical 'cult movies', ones that are on lists such as 'Hundred Movies you must see before you Die!', and horror._


----------



## Juubi (Mar 11, 2008)

Definitely action movies. They're the only ones I bother to go to the movies for, anyway.


----------



## Balalaika (Mar 11, 2008)

Historical, mafia inspired, and silent films.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Mar 11, 2008)

Horror!! 
some sci-fi on the side. 
and Comedy.


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 11, 2008)

Comedy,Family,Action. Thats basically all me right there.


----------



## -18 (Mar 11, 2008)

Like some serious type movie


----------



## Kusogitsune (Mar 11, 2008)

Bukkake or gangbang movies. DP and cumswapping work too. Lesbians too.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Mar 11, 2008)

Horror, Gore, Comedy, Action, Triller, Sci-Fi, Mystery, Animation.


----------



## Dango (Mar 12, 2008)

One where people die every 5 seconds. 
Or, in other words, horror/suspense/dark movies. 

I don't mean shit like Final Destination either. 
FD was seriously a precious fucking waste of my time.


----------



## Destined Hokage (Mar 12, 2008)

American Movies: Ultra Violent, Ultra Sexy, Ultra CrazySpecial Effects, and Ultra Dumb Actors!


----------



## Mojo (Mar 12, 2008)

I love the renaissance/medieval love stories


----------



## Major (Mar 12, 2008)

I like a little of everything, my only prerequisite is that the story is good.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 12, 2008)

Comedy,gore,horror, porn


----------



## Hentai (Mar 12, 2008)

Action FTW

I like to see explosions or hard fights


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 12, 2008)

Probably Action and Adventure, or some Comedy


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 12, 2008)

Action, Comedy, adventure, or animated (but it depends)


----------



## Girl I don't care (Mar 12, 2008)

any final fantasy movie that can be made
anime, comedy, epic


----------



## Wilham (Mar 12, 2008)

horror, thriller and comedy.


----------



## itachisgirl96 (Mar 12, 2008)

horror, gore all that stuff no gangbanging


----------

